
Show HN: Career Fair – Learn about Jobs by People Who Have Done Them - shsachdev
https://www.careerfair.io/
======
bko
Love the site. Read a few interviews. I agree with the comment about wishing
the interviews were longer and more fleshed out.

Take for instance astronaut. Although it offered some nice antidotes, I still
don't know what its like to be an astronaut.

From the interview:

> What was your biggest roadblock to becoming an astronaut, and how did you
> overcome it? ...Being able to be brave enough to actually apply. Too many
> people are too shy or afraid of failure. If there's something you want to do
> you just have to go for it.

That's a bit of a non-answer. It's like asking someone how they ran a 100 mile
ultra-marathon, and they said "one step at a time!". I'd be more interested in
the qualifications and skills they're looking for? What age are astronauts and
where do they recruit from? How much time do you spend in space or otherwise
away from your family. Are all the jobs clustered in one geographical
location?

Also, I think you should make the About section feel a bit more personal. You
linked to your personal twitter elsewhere but not in this page.

~~~
perl4ever
Well, how can you expect an astronaut to have a good answer to the biggest
roadblock? You need to poll some people who tried but _failed_ to become
astronauts. They would know more.

~~~
ganstyles
Sure, but when the astronaut application job posting recently came up, I was
super excited. I would leave my technical job in a heartbeat to be an
astronaut. But, the qualifications specifically needed specific things. Like,
iirc, degrees in hard engineering disciplines. Otherwise it was a clear "No."
I would expect them to mention things like really, really needing a hard
engineering masters (at least, if not PhD) to even not get weeded out at
resume review stage.

Also, I know two astronauts relatively well and they say the same thing when
the topic has come up. One took a non traditional approach to being an
astronaut, applying many times over years, but still had a hard science
advanced degree. It's literally a requirement in the application.

To my chagrin, I will never be an astronaut.

~~~
ISL
Crista McAuliffe was a social-studies teacher:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christa_McAuliffe](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christa_McAuliffe)

Where there is a will, sometimes there is a way.

~~~
john_minsk
>> NASA wanted to find an "ordinary person," a gifted teacher who could
communicate with students while in orbit.

So i guess maybe some programs like this will appear in the future...

------
Closi
Hey - Nice Site.

I noticed the below vuln because you currently aren't filtering inputs
sufficiently. The validation looked weak as it was rendering html, so I did a
bit of testing and found you can run javascript hidden in an image tag like
the below:

<IMG """><SCRIPT>alert("XSS")</SCRIPT>"\>

You can see this running on the below:

[https://www.careerfair.io/reviews/test](https://www.careerfair.io/reviews/test)

I suspect if I put this in the job name it might actually run the javascript
when anyone visits the homepage?

~~~
shsachdev
thanks for letting me know - yeah, I created this a while back and didn't
sanitize inputs as well as I should have. will push an update to take care of
this today!

------
starpilot
The "interviews" seem to be scraped from Reddit AMAs, take the veterinarian
one:
[https://www.careerfair.io/reviews/veterinarian](https://www.careerfair.io/reviews/veterinarian).
The first question seems to be exactly this Reddit post:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/k4jkh/iama_veterinari...](https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/k4jkh/iama_veterinarian_ama/c2hgalx/)

This is a rebranding of content farmed from Reddit, which we've seen all over
the clickbait journalism world...

~~~
shsachdev
hey there - thanks for bringing this up. right now the main goal is to get as
much content up as possible, and I leveraged reddit for 2-3 of these
interviews. Another one is:

[https://www.careerfair.io/reviews/firefigher](https://www.careerfair.io/reviews/firefigher)

Going forward, I'm going to aim to have all interviews be sourced by myself.
Thanks for checking out the site :)

~~~
taylortrusty
Then the proper way to do this is list the sources at the bottom of each.

------
iwangulenko
Tech recruiter from Zurich here.

Great idea.

Do you consider to add geographic information? The same job can be quite
different in different locations; work conditions and laws differ a lot.

I understand that in the beginning that might segment the website too much.

------
taylortrusty
Love this idea. Found myself reading several of the interviews. Only feedback
is I wish they were longer, more detailed.

~~~
shsachdev
thanks for the feedback and glad you like the site.

that's the next step - Quarantine has given me more time to invest in this
idea so I'm going to be amping up the quality of these interviews.

------
rkho
Love the idea! I read through VC Associate and had a couple ideas:

\- A list of industry-specific terminology used in the interview at the top. I
was unfamiliar with the concept of financial modeling, would have been nice to
have a quick definition from the interviewee's own words.

\- The ability for readers to ask followup questions (without the guarantee
that they be answered) and/or a way to contact the interviewee directly in an
anonymous way (definitely way beyond MVP, but it's fun to think about)

------
throwaway_78321
Great idea. I'd thought of something similar but never got around to it. You
can maybe explore Role/Team/Company (ex:Brand Manager/Consumer Product/FMCG
company)as title description so somebody searching for either of those finds
you. Additionally summary posts can be a sigma of all Brand Manager posts
across Teams and Companies.

------
NotJustSerafim
Nice idea! A couple of months ago I read a book from Stanford professor about
design thinking method approaching to live. Almost the same - to understand
would you love this work or not best to speak with people who already working
on this position.

------
JoeDaDude
Do you take requests? I'd be interested to hear from folk in particular
occupations. If you list the requests, people could vote on them, or you could
call for volunteers to answer them.

------
bias_var
This is awesome. I was thinking about something similar. There is currently
nothing right now which tells you about the day-to-day workings of several
professions. Watching this space.

------
onion2k
The Product Manager role doesn't mention anything about talking to users. I
guess you can't make people say things in interviews, but that is really
weird.

------
phekunde
Damn! I am in midst of designing screens for almost similar web app(the Submit
screen looks almost same)! You beat me to it! Very well done!

------
evanmaynard1
Cool idea: how are you planning to handle multiple view points or postings for
the same job type?

------
thomas-schulz
Check out careerfairy.io - the interactive version of careerfair.io :-)

------
saadalem
I love the overall idea but the design on mobile is messy !

~~~
shsachdev
hey thanks for the feedback! yeah, I agree - I coded this from scratch (no
templates etc) and this is one of my first projects. Definitely going to clean
up design on mobile.

------
cryptozeus
Good effort. How do I know these are valid entries ?

~~~
jocko66
Rolling out non-anonymous interviews this week. Stay tuned :)

------
kevindeasis
can you please add this to your css, i cant see all the other career fair
posts

.job_list {

overflow-y: scroll; }

------
WrtCdEvrydy
I added my own.

